# The stewardess vs. The Lawyer



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2014)

A lawyer boarded an airplane in New Orleans with a box of frozen
 crabs and asked a Norwegian stewardess to take care of them for him.

 She took the box and promised to put it in the crew's refrigerator.

He advised her that he was holding her personally responsible
 for them staying frozen, mentioning in an arrogant manner that he was a
 lawyer, and threatened what would happen to her if she let them thaw out.

 Shortly before landing in New York, she used the intercom to 
 announce to the entire cabin, "Would the lawyer who gave me the crabs in New Orleans, please raise your hand?"

Not one hand went up ... so she took them home and ate them.

There are two lessons here:

1. Lawyers aren't as smart as they think.

 2. Norwegians aren’t as dumb as most folks think.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 30, 2014)

With a first name  like Kjell,   I agree with you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Happy New Years and break out the grog.


----------

